# Kanger Mini vs Toptank



## BibbyBubbly (19/2/16)

I eventually found a RBA tank that I was happy with (kanger mini), then they brought out the Toptank. Now I have heard that the toptank is replacing the "old design" mini. 

I am in need of another tank, but apparently the toptank has a leaking issue. 

Can someone please advise if this is true?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris (19/2/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> I eventually found a RBA tank that I was happy with (kanger mini), then they brought out the Toptank. Now I have heard that the toptank is replacing the "old design" mini.
> 
> I am in need of another tank, but apparently the toptank has a leaking issue.
> 
> Can someone please advise if this is true?


as far as i know the base is still the same, and imho i prefer the plastic bellcaps.
the original tank still has a glass and 2 seals, seals that could get dirty and leak
glass that could fall and break.
so if i were you, just buy the toptank and a bell cap.
disaster averted

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (19/2/16)

Thanks Peter. Do you maybe know who has stock of the bellcaps? I have been in need of them something seriously.


----------



## PeterHarris (19/2/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Thanks Peter. Do you maybe know who has stock of the bellcaps? I have been in need of them something seriously.


last time i checked vapeking fourways and plenty of them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (19/2/16)

here : http://www.vapeking.co.za/accessories/clearomizer-accessories.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (19/2/16)

If you are going to use the bellcap instead of the glass tank it might be worth it to buy the base, rba and drip tip separately


----------



## BibbyBubbly (19/2/16)

Jan said:


> If you are going to use the bellcap instead of the glass tank it might be worth it to buy the base, rba and drip tip separately


Thanks @Jan. Have never seen the base being sold separately though?


----------



## Jan (19/2/16)

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/replacement-kanger-airflow-control-base/

http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.php/kanger-dual-airflow-control-base-valve-for-subtank-mini.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (19/2/16)

These look kinda cool

http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.php/colorful-subtank-mini-bellcap-replaces-subtank-mini-glass.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (19/2/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/kanger-trinity-sub-x-glass-tank-kit

i was thinking of trying this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris (19/2/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/kanger-trinity-sub-x-glass-tank-kit
> 
> i was thinking of trying this


these are by far probably the best, but a bit pricey and one fall and its gone! 



Jan said:


> These look kinda cool
> 
> http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.php/colorful-subtank-mini-bellcap-replaces-subtank-mini-glass.html



oooh! funky. can you still see the juice levels though.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (19/2/16)

Jan said:


> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/replacement-kanger-airflow-control-base/
> 
> http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.php/kanger-dual-airflow-control-base-valve-for-subtank-mini.html


this is actually a great idea

Base - R160 - http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.php/kanger-dual-airflow-control-base-valve-for-subtank-mini.html
RBA v2 coil - R140 - http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ies/products/kangertech-subtank-mini-rba-plus
bellcap - R99 - http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-subtank-mini-bell-cap-clear.html
drip tip - R75 - http://www.vapeking.co.za/stone-drip-tip-mixed.html

total cost - R474

if you dont want the RBA you save R140, but then you pay more on the long run for commercial coils


----------



## Duffie12 (19/2/16)

Apparently some juices can cause plastic tanks to crack. 

Not sure if those bellcaps will suffer from that but just a heads up.


----------



## stevie g (19/2/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Apparently some juices can cause plastic tanks to crack.
> 
> Not sure if those bellcaps will suffer from that but just a heads up.


especially citrus bases, I had some spearmint though that turned a plastic tank opaque almost immediately.


----------



## Wesley (19/2/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Apparently some juices can cause plastic tanks to crack.
> 
> Not sure if those bellcaps will suffer from that but just a heads up.


They will crack, I had two which both cracked with pear and banana juices. Will never buy them again, waste of money unless you are sure your juices aren't crackers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/2/16)

Picked up a mini from Vape Mob for 350 today. This thing is a little bit more badass than I expected. For such a teeny tank it produces HUGE flavour and clouds. Seems solidly built to me just never break the "finger tight" rule and I see this lasting a long time and staying leak free. Pretty impressed. At the price it was well worth it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (20/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Picked up a mini from Vape Mob for 350 today. This thing is a little bit more badass than I expected. For such a teeny tank it produces HUGE flavour and clouds. Seems solidly built to me just never break the "finger tight" rule and I see this lasting a long time and staying leak free. Pretty impressed. At the price it was well worth it.


Whaaaat R350 that's a steel!  On my way to their site now.


----------



## BibbyBubbly (20/2/16)

Looks like Vapemob is out of stock of both the mini and the base Thanks for everyone's advise, much appreciated.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/2/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Looks like Vapemob is out of stock of both the mini and the base Thanks for everyone's advise, much appreciated.


Try phoning the retail stores I picked up the last one from Cavendish maybe they have one in Belleville or the other one cant recall the area...


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/2/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Whaaaat R350 that's a steel!  On my way to their site now.


Yes, stainless steal

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BibbyBubbly (20/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Try phoning the retail stores I picked up the last one from Cavendish maybe they have one in Belleville or the other one cant recall the area...


Thanks man, I phoned them first thing this morning but unfortunately for me they are out of stock. If you snooze you loose. Glad you came right though, these tanks are awesome.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/2/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Thanks man, I phoned them first thing this morning but unfortunately for me they are out of stock. If you snooze you loose. Glad you came right though, these tanks are awesome.


Holy crap sorry bud looks like I took it out from right under your nose Didnt realize how lucky I was but now I am really precious about the tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (20/2/16)

Hey @BibbyBubbly, picked up a Trinity bell cap while in England and can confirm they are a brilliant upgrade to STM. Not cheap but definitely of superior quality. Hope you come right.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

